# 15.06. Garmisch?



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute, 

wollte jetzt nochmal nachfragen, ob Ihr jetzt am Sonntag nach Garmisch oder zumindest in die Ecke fahren wollt??

Gebt mal bescheid!!


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

Ich bin zu 99 % dabei...

MUß heut nur noch mal zu meinem Gelenkdoktor - ich hab seit gestern Knieschmerzen - scheiß Singlespeeden -

Aber Bis Donnerstag und Sonntag ist das schon wieder in Ordnung...

ich hoffe, ich hab bis dahin entlich wieder ein "moderne" Gabel...

P.S. Ich kann auch Fahren: 3 Bikes, 2 durchscnittliche Mitteleuropäer und ein "Schrumpfgermane"= Nils passen bei mir rein...
mit Gepäck...

Grüße

ALex

P.S. Abfahrt zw. 5.00 - 6.00 Uhr beim Tom wg der Mittagshitze, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2003)

Das mit dem Fahren ist ein Thema, hab nur einen kleinen Mitsu Colt, das heißt entweder Bike aufs Dach, was aber nicht so toll ist, oder zwei Bikes, komplett zerlegt, der Fahrer und ein Schrumpfgermane!!

Mit dem Treffpunkt müssen wir mal noch plaudern, wie fahrt ihr, A9 oder B2??


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Mit dem Treffpunkt müssen wir mal noch plaudern, wie fahrt ihr, A9 oder B2?? *



Um die Uhrzeit ist die A 9 noch ein Genuss - wir sollten eine zweite Landezone um Allersberg/Greding ins Auge fassen...


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2003)

Mein Anlaufpunkt wäre eher so höhe Ingolstadt, oder ich fahr nach Schwabach, wenn beelzebub mitkommt, und treff mich dort mit ihm!!

Aber das bekommen wir schon auf die Reihe!!


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

Da geht's ja garmischmäßig schon voll ab. Ich seh schon, Ihr seid ja echt heiß auf die Tour da unten.

@biker_wug
Als Südfranke wär's für Dich echt ein Blödsinn wenn Du erst nach Fädd kommst.
Schaumer mal wer noch alles mitwill und stellen dann die Fahrgemainschaften zusammen.

@Hr_Meier
Hey Mario schon wieder im Lande? Wenn ja mach Dich mal bemerkbar hier...

Abfahrt: 
Mit Nils sind wir um 6:30 von Fürth los. Das war ein ganz netter Kompromiss. Wenn's so heiß bleibt bekommen wir eh die Hitze irgendwann ab. Das müssen wir dann halt mit verstärkter Flüssigkeitsaufnahmen an den Berghütten ausgleichen...

Wegen der Tour poste ich heute abend mal ein paar Vorschläge rein.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

@All Mountain
war nur ein Vorschlag - nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm...  ...und ich din dan meißtens der Depp, der verpennt...

@Hr_Meier
Ein Lebenszeichen wär net schlecht.... 

@Biker_wug

Ein südlichere Landezoe wird auch akzepiert - ist die Gegend für Frangen sicher oder wacht da die "BASI"???


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2003)

Also für uns Südfranggen ist die Gegend sicher, sind ja im Prinzip Nachbarn, aber wie es mit Fäddern aussieht ist fraglich, das kommt auf einen Versuch an!!


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Also für uns Südfranggen ist die Gegend sicher*



VERRÄTER!!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Juni 2003)

@ alti: der biker-wug is kein verräter,der spielt da unten den entwicklungshelfer 

soso garmisch steht.würde ja sagen lieber bissel eher als um 6:30
event. unten nochn lecker frühstück spachteln.werd mich noch mittm dieter und dem volker kurtzschliessen wegen der fahrerei.
denke die sektion middlfranggn-süd bassd scho in a audo nei.

servusla beelzi


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

Sooo, etz kommt mein Tourvorschlag:

da einige dabei sind, die die Gegend da unten noch nicht so kennen würde ich meine absolute Garmischer-Lieblingstour vorschlagen, die ich eigentlich jedes Jahr mind. 1 fahre.

*Von Garmisch ins Reintal  38,8 Km, 4:18 Std, 1336 Hm* 

Moser-Beschreibung:
Beeindruckende Bike-Fahrt in ein Traum von einen Hochgebirgstal. Das Reintal gehört zu den absoluten Highlights der Garmischer Region. Mit steilsten Auf- und Abfahrten, herrlichsten Blicken, anspruchsvollsten Trails - in jeder Hinsicht eine Traumtour

Bewertung:
Bike-Spaß: 6 von 6
Landschaft: 6 von 6
Kondition: 4 von 6
Fahrtechnik: 5 von 6

Noch Fragen??? 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (10. Juni 2003)

> Kondition: 4 von 6



Was heißt na des im Klartext?????   



Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

Das die Tour auch für Glitterfully-Fahrer zu machen ist. 

Mal im Ernst:
Man fährt am Anfang zwei recht heftige aber kurze Rampen, die man notfalls auch raufschieben kann. Dann gehts einige Kilometer so rauf und runter (relativ harmlos).

Wenn man dann ins Reintal runterkommt fängt ein endloser Trail durch ein Hochtal, in dem es wie in Kanada aussieht, an. Gleich am Fuß der Zugspitze, mit schroffen Felswänden und kleinen strahlend blauen Gebirgsseen (hört sich an wie aus'm, Prospekt, is aber echt klasse). 
Der Trail ist eher ne technische Geschichte und wird dann aber zum Schluß zu schon etwas steiler. Dann kommt man an die Reintalangererhütte. Eine echtes Novum. Der Wirt war einige Jahre in Tibet. Dementsprechend sieht auch die Hütte aus: Eine Mischung aus Bayerischer Gemütlichkeit und Tibetischen Gebetsmühlen. 
Dann geht's nur noch mit Bergsteigerausrüstung weiter. Das heißt für Biker, man fährt den gleichen Weg wieder zurück. Aber runter macht der Trail echt Laune, glaub mir!

Na, überzeugt?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (10. Juni 2003)

So, ich spiele jetzt wieder Teilzeitfranke und bin zu neuen Schandtaten bereit. Nach 140 km im Schwarzwald (davon ca. 110 km Singletrails ) auf drei Tage verteilt, sind die schlimmsten Endzugserscheinungen etwas gemildert.

Die Tour hört sich hübsch an. Hab dafür passend eine neue Segelstange zum festhalten mit Federleichten 380 g, schmalen 673 mm und zarten 3,5 mm Wandstärke montiert. Ich denke das sollte halten

Ich wäre, falls man mir Stimmrecht zuspricht, auch eher für 6:30 Uhr in Fädd und würde mich gerne mitnehmen lassen.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

...Bilder vom letzten Jahr hab ich ja auch noch von der Tour:

Reintal

@Nils 
Irgendwie wusste ich, dass Dir 6:30 eher zusagt...

Gute Nacht
TOM


----------



## Altitude (11. Juni 2003)

Ich bin immer noch für "je früher desto besser" - IHren Schönheitsschlaf können die Beifahrer auch auf der Hinfart zu sich nehmen...

Kompromiss: 5.30?????


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ alti: der biker-wug is kein verräter,der spielt da unten den entwicklungshelfer
> 
> *



Also da muß ich jetzt mal wiedersprechen!!

Ich fahre jeden Tag nach Fürth auf die Arbeit um Entwicklungshilfe zu leisten!!  

Aber nichtsdestotrotz bin ich auch der Meinung vom Beelze, lieber etwas früher weg und noch frühstücken, aber ich geb mich dann ja eh von der Mehrheit geschlagen!!

Und die Fahrgemeinschaft mit Frazer und Beelze geht klar, das machen wir dann noch in Ruhe aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> 
> Also da muß ich jetzt mal wiedersprechen!!
> ...



Ich finde es wirklich schön, daß Dir die Betreuer in der Förderschule für "Südfrangen" so ein gesundes Selbstvertrauen gegeben haben...

...ich denke Du bist resozialisiert...


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2003)

Ich könnte mit 5:30 notfalls auch leben. Geh ich halt früher ins Bett.

Ein kleines Frühstück dann in Garmisch, wie von Beelze vorgeschlagen, wäre mir eigentlich auch sympathisch.

Überzeugt mal den Nils. Volker ist ja glaub ich auch kein Freund des früh aufstehens, oder?

TOM


----------



## Altitude (11. Juni 2003)

Sonntag 5:30 Treffpunk in der Lange Straße vor Onkel Toms Hütte

(Mann bin ich heut wieder Mutig)


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juni 2003)

Das klingt doch gut!!

Jetzt wo ich resozialisiert bin, darf ich ja mit!!

Ich treff mich dann in Schwabach mit Beelze und Frazer und dann müssen wir nur noch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen!!

Wird schon werden!!

Wetter sieht auch gut aus fürs Wochenende, was will man mehr!


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Wetter sieht auch gut aus fürs Wochenende, was will man mehr! *



Naja, lt. wetter.de hat's am Sonntag in Garmisch 23°C (is aber besser wie sooo heiß) und ist leicht bewölkt und gewitterig. 
Das spricht aber auch für früh losfahren, damit wir mit der Tour fertig sind bevor die Gewitter kommen.

Grüße
Onkel Tom


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> ...
> man fährt den gleichen Weg wieder zurück. Aber runter macht der Trail echt Laune, glaub mir!
> ...



tach tom,

meinst net, dass da am WE viele wanderer unterwegs sind? falls doch macht der weg nämlich nur begrenzt spass. das solltet ihr in jedem fall bedenken. fahrt ihr dann übers graseck zurück?

tom;-)


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2003)

@Tom;-)
Das mit den Wanderern müssmer wohl in Kauf nehmen. Als Tour-Tag ging bei den meisten nur der Sonntag. Falls es echt bewölkt ist, dürfte es aber nicht so schlimm werden, denke ich.

Ja, zurück wollte ich über Graseck, damit man nicht alles doppelt fährt.

TOM


----------



## rieni (11. Juni 2003)

hi Tom, da hat der Tom evtl recht, 
wir sind die Tour Ende April gefahren (unter der Woche), lag auch noch ne ganze Menge Schnee.
Könnt mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass da am WE wenn Wetter gut, Schnee weg und Hütte offen mit massivem Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen ist. Und der Trail is halt stellenweise scho ziemlich schmal, allerdings auch extrem geil.

Wüsch Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spass 

Ride On

Rieni


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2003)

Ich denke wenn 12 Stollenreifen über schweres Geröll anrollen springen die Wanderer schon von der Gräuschkulisse von ganz alleine auf die Seite  

Nee im Ernst. Ich bin die Tour schon öfter am WE gefahren, das geht schon. Die meisten weichen sehr wendig und frühzeitig aus. Ab und zu muss man halt man Rücksicht nehmen und bremsen. Das ist halt so. Wanderer wollen auch nette Wege laufen. 
Hatte aber noch nie Streß mit Wanderern. Im Gegenteil: oft kommen grad wegen der Enge ganz nette und witzige Wortwechsel zustande.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juni 2003)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, wenn man den wanderern freundlich entgegen kommt, sind die normalerweise auch freundlich und gehen auf die Seite!!

Das wird schon klappen, da mach ich mir keine Gedanken!!

All Mountain macht das schon, daß es paßt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (11. Juni 2003)

nabend!!

also die fädd-connection trifft sich jetzt um 5:30. da sag ich mal für die herren midlfranggn-süd gleiche zeit bei mir.

gemeinsames treffen am mc-doof in greding oder auf dem ersten rastplatz NACH der ausfahrt allersberg.hoffe mal ihr seid keine solchen raser 

bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir nen flachen lenker und hörnis mont.vorbau hab ich schon getauscht.


gruß alex


----------



## nils (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir nen flachen lenker und hörnis mont.vorbau hab ich schon getauscht.
> 
> 
> gruß alex *



 Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Kona in der Garantieklausel flache Lenker ausschließt, aber die Style-Polizei filzt dann sicher die ganze Gruppe 

Der Vorbau sollte reichen, schließlich geht es nicht nur bergauf.


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Juni 2003)

pöööh!!

aufs kona kommt mir doch kein flacher lenker nenenene
ich wollt doch mit meinm hardtail fahren,obwohl das kona auch ne gute wahl wäre 
kann ich ja noch am samstag entscheiden,sind eh beide einsatzbereit.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> also die fädd-connection trifft sich jetzt um 5:30. da sag ich mal für die herren midlfranggn-süd gleiche zeit bei mir.
> *



Geht klar, halb sechs Sonntag früh bei Dir!
Wird ja ein richtig stressiges WE, Freitag nachtdienst und sonntag wieder früh aus den Federn!

Aber wird schon klappen!!

Nimm ruhig dein Kona mit, ich komm auf mit dem Fully. 
Hardtailrunde drehen wir demnächst mal wieder hätte ich gesagt!

Die Berge in Garmisch sind etwas hoch für unsere Sprinteinlagen, ist was anderes wie der Tiergarten!!


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *gemeinsames treffen am mc-doof in greding oder auf dem ersten rastplatz NACH der ausfahrt allersberg.
> *



Ok, ich nehm den MD, den find ich....  ... und der hat Kaffee



> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> hoffe mal ihr seid keine solchen raser
> *



ich doch nicht...wie definierst Du rasen???

a) mit 250 und Rädern aufm Dach die A9 runter

b) mit 200 und den Rädern im Kombi die A9 runter

c)ich frag das Publikum


----------



## Frazer (12. Juni 2003)

Ihr seid's doch verrückt.....

um 5:30 Uhr treffen??? und des am Sonntag??? Des is eigentlich wider meiner Überzeugung, aber bevor ich dann alleine fahren muss   


@Beelze + Biker-Wug

Wer fährt denn eigentlich??? Bzw. in wessen Auto bringen wir 3 Räder rein????
Nehme übrigens mein HT mit.... sonst komm ich keinen einzigen Berg rauf  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Ihr seid's doch verrückt.....
> *



..auch schon bemerkt???



> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> um 5:30 Uhr treffen???
> *



Jau...

sprich:

 zwischen 6.15 und 6.30 in Greding - ich nehm nen   großen CaffeLatte



> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> Nehme übrigens mein HT mit.... sonst komm ich keinen einzigen Berg rauf
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt...

Ich hab mich schon auf das Glitterfully-Stahlklasiker-Duell menthal vorbereitet...


----------



## biker-wug (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@Beelze + Biker-Wug
> 
> Wer fährt denn eigentlich??? Bzw. in wessen Auto bringen wir 3 Räder rein????
> ...



Ich geh jetzt mal maximal von aus, daß Alex fährt, wir haben schon mal drüber geredet gehabt!!

Ich bring in meinen Colt auch schlecht drei Räder rein, hab ja schon mit einem Probs!!


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Juni 2003)

sag mal frazer haste das jetzt noch nich bemerkt das hier alle nen kleinen hau haben 

gute zeit alti fürs mc-doof.das sollte man ohne probleme schaffen.
öhm anwort a+b ggg* meiner schaft nur 180km/h

klar mit meiner karre ihr beiden habt ja so fahrradunfreundliche [email protected] frazer und biker-wug.aber beide LR müssen raus sonst muss ich noch den heckträger auch noch montieren.jaja ich weiss bei dir dieter muss die luft raus 

hoffe das wetter passt!

garmisch 12uhr die sonne sticht-die frisur sitzt 

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juni 2003)

Heute sieht's schon mal etwas besser aus:

Jetzt sind's schon 25° statt 23° und nur noch 29% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit

Des wird scho...

TOM


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

All-Mountain
Beelzebub
Biker-Wug
Frazer
Nils
meinereiner...

Sonst noch wer????


----------



## biker-wug (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> klar mit meiner karre ihr beiden habt ja so fahrradunfreundliche [email protected] frazer und biker-wug.aber beide LR müssen raus sonst muss ich noch den heckträger auch noch montieren.jaja ich weiss bei dir dieter muss die luft raus
> 
> ...



Geht klar Alex, die Luft kommt raus!!

Denk bitte mit dran, daß wir eine vernünftige Pumpe mit einpacken!! 

@Alti:

Mehr fallen mir auch nciht ein die mitfahren!!

Glaub du hast alle aufgezählt!!

@All Mountain 

Das Wetter wird hervorragend, wenn die Frangen nach Oberbayern zwitschern, da lacht die Sonne!!!!
Ist doch eh klar


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *All-Mountain
> Beelzebub
> Biker-Wug
> ...



Es kommt noch meine gute Freundin Uta aus München (eventl. mit einem Bekannten) dazu. 

Die würden wir dann aber erst in Garmisch treffen.

TOM


----------



## Frazer (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *sag mal frazer haste das jetzt noch nich bemerkt das hier alle nen kleinen hau haben
> 
> *



Hat a bissl länger gedauert.....  
Werd mich hier dann zukünftig nur noch also "Normalo" bezeichnen    



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> 
> *Wie jetzt...
> 
> ...



tja, da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, aber ich bin wirklich net soooo masochistisch veranlagt, dass ich mir ne Tour im Voralpenland mit nem Freerider antue..... ich wollt ankommen!!!!


----------



## Frazer (14. Juni 2003)

Tja, so kann's gehen....

Muss leider absagen, da ich mein Arbeitspensum heut nicht mehr erledigt bekomme und bis Montag was fertig haben muss.
So is des halt, wenn man nebenher noch arbeitet  
Aber irgendwie muss man ja sein Hobby finanzieren....

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass und hoff mal, dass des Wetter hält  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (14. Juni 2003)

jaja arbeitspensum.........der herr sitzt vorm schlappi und glotzt nebenher tennis 

nene wir haben ja gerade getelt.ist schon ok du bist ja entschuldigt.dann reist die sektion middlfranggn süd nur zu zweit an.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (14. Juni 2003)

@Frazer: Schade, aber beim nächsten mal mußt unbedingt mit!

@Beelze: Südfrange bist du ja eigentlich auch keine richtiger, aber du bekommst den südfrangenehrentitel, weilst morgen fährst!!

@all: Betet mal, daß morgen das WEtter hält, bei uns ist gerade WELTUNTERGANGSSTIMMUNG!!!

Ciao, bis morgen


----------



## Wenkman (14. Juni 2003)

Hi Jungs, 
ich wünsch euch viel Spaß in Garmisch morgen und kommt mir alle wieder heil zurück, so daß bald die nächste Garmisch Tour zusammengeht...

Ich muß leider morgen meinen Kopf malträtieren, da ich am Mittwoch Staatsrecht-Klausur und dann gleich die Woche drauf VWL schreibe, da is noch viel zu tun.... 


Bis denne 
Ciao Marco


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Juni 2003)

sapperlot war das eine geile tour!!!!!!!!

erstmal möchte ich all-mountain danken der meinte er dürfte uns dieses schmankerl nicht vorenthalten 

wo beginn ich den.... ach ja zu unchristlicher stunde,genauer um 4:40 weckte mich mein wecker.ach ja aufstehen und fertigmachen.schnelles frühstück und klamotten zusammensuchen weil ja biker-wug um 5:30 bei mir aufschlug.flott wurde mein wagen beladen und schon ging es weiter zum mc doof in greding wo wir auf nils,all-mountain und alti stiessen.die jungs sahen genauso fit und ausgeschlafen aus wie wir beide und nach einem kleinen frühstück,wir wollen nicht weiter darauf eingehen,gings weiter nach garmisch.leider musste dabei auch wieder die feindliche hauptstadt durchquert werden.scheiss münchen halt.ich weiss gar nicht mehr wann wir in garmisch ankammen aber es war doch noch recht früh.alti ging nomma aufs töpfchen was aber gar nicht so einfach war wenn man kein kleingeld hat,irgendwie war da doch was.....ach ja alti wie rumpelstielzchen auf dem parkplatz und nach 10 cent rufend.nachdem auch dieses problem gelöst war starteten wir unsere tour die mit kurzem einrollen begann.ich vermut mal das warn nicht mal 500m und schon kam so eine 20% steigung das ich meinte mir hauts meinen lungenflügel raus.wirre gedanken gingen durch meinen kopf nach dem motto"wir konnte ich da nur mitfahren,gleich schieb ich,die lynchen mich wenn ich jammer...."
na jedenfalls schoben bis auf nils dann alle ein kurzes stück.von alti war monotones gemurmel zu hören das nach "ich will was zu beissen" klang.jaaa der junge hatte hunger,aber leider hatte die erste am weg liegende hütte noch zu,so das ein power bar seinen hunger stillen musste was er auch schaffte.so entschieden wir bis zur anger-hütte am ende des rhaintales zu radeln und da dann was essen.die sonne kam raus die trails waren göttlich und das wasser schimmerte türkis.steigerungsfähig war das nicht mehr!!kleine fotosessions von all-mountain und nicht mehr vorhandene wege unterbrachen unsere fahrt.trotzdem kamen wir gut voran.auch eine wasserdurchfahrt brachte uns nur nasse füsse konnten uns aber nicht abhalten unsere tour weiterzufahren.juhuuuu zu bester zeit an der anger-hütte angekommen,prima sonnenplatz und lecker käsnudeln.so langsam trudelten weiter biker ein.ein cannondalefahrer wurde von all-mountain mit den worten"die eisdiele is da hinten" worauf der kerl gleich weiterradelte
nach kurzer siesta ging es wieder zurück wo wir diesmal zum teil eine andere route nahmen,die zu meinem leidwesen eine hinterfotzige steigung beinhaltete.auf dem zahnfleisch kriechend kam ich oben an
nach kurzer diskussion entschlossen sich nils und all noch die etwas längere strecke zu fahren während dieter,alti und ich den direkten rückweg nahmen.man hatten wir ein glück das der wettergott uns hold war,den als wir am auto angekommen waren und uns umgezogen hatten begann es zu regnen.zuguterletzt war ich um viertel sieben zu hause.
ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen und wenn ja bitte berichtigen!!
auf toms bilder bin ich ja schon gespannt.

gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

Moin (grad am Sofa aufgewacht zu wach zum schlafen)
ja, ja Beelze, die erste heftige Rampe haut echt immmer wieder rein. Beim erstenmal wenn man die hochfährt kommen einen echt Zweifel ob das die richtige Tour ist die man da grad fährt. Ich hab's bis jetzt nur einmal geschafft komplett hochzufahren, da hatte ich aber 500 Km Alpencross in den Beinen. Nils kurbelte als einziger von uns unbeeindruckt von den 24% Steigung komplett hoch. Gottseidank ist diese Rampe aber nur kurz und dann wird die Tour bald angenehmer. Am Höhenweg entlang fährt man ein munteres auf und ab bis man ins Reintal abbiegt. 
Ich bin die Tour ja schon oft gefahren, aber gestern war's dann doch wieder mal ganz anders. Heftige Unwetter hatten die Partnach zu einem wilden Fluß werden lassen, auf dem das Wasser regelrecht dampfte. Weiter hinten im Reintal hatten die Unwetter Teile des Trails einfach weggeschwemmt, was den Nebeneffekt hatte das Nils zusätzliche Gelegenheiten zum spielen auf der Tour hatte. Die Landschaft sah dadurch aber noch bizarer, ruppiger und wilder aus. Im Reintal spürt man, wie mächtig doch die Naturgewalten sein können. 
An der Reintalangerhütte angekommen fletzten wir dann gemütlich auf ein paar Bierbänken direkt an der Partnach in der Sonne, spachtelten unsere Nudeln und zeigten den vorbeikommenden Canondalefahren den Weg zur nächsten Eisdiele
Dann machten wir uns auf den Rückweg über den ramponierten Trail der sich aber runter dennoch klasse fahren ließ. 
Der Rückweg der Tour geht dann erstmal runter in das vordere Reintal. Die dann folgende Steigung ist, wie Beelze schon sagte, echt fies. Sieht eigentlich nicht richtig steil aus, geht aber mächtig in die Beine. 
An der Abzeigung nach Graseck brachte ich es dann nicht übers Herz Nils die Alternativ-Abfaht der Moser Tour vorzuenhalten. Also schleuste Beelze Alti und Dieter über Graseck zurück nach Garmisch. Nils und ich kurbelten noch einige Höhenmeter über  22% hoch, um uns dann einen heftigen Schotterweg, der später zum Trail wurde, runterzustürzen. Während ich den Schotterweg mangels Traktion nur irgendwie runterrutschte war der Trail dann schon griffiger und für mich noch ganz gut fahrbar. Nils ist vermutlich doppelt so schnell wie ich runterschreddert. Die Abfahrt hat aber Spaß gemacht und gab der Tour noch den letzten Kick.
Den Link zu den Tour-Bildern gibt's in Kürze in diesen Fred
So, jetzt geht's aber ins Bett
TOM


----------



## nils (16. Juni 2003)

Eine seeeehr schöne Tour!

Der erste Anstieg haut wirklich erst mal ordentlich rein, so als ob die Natur erst mal testen wollte, ob die Verrükten, die da fahren das auch wirklich wollen, bevor sie die schönen Stücke preisgibt. Ganz unbeeidruckt hat er mich auch nicht gelassen, aber als Tom kurz vor dem Moment als ich auch schieben wollte sagte "Da vorne an der Hütte ist's erst mal vorbei" hab ich das Teil halt doch noch weggedrückt.

Der Trail zur Anger-Hütte war einfach traumhaft. Bergauf waren ein paar kurze Schiebe-Passagen drin, aber bergab war so gut wie alles fahrbar, wenn auch nicht ohne technischen Anspruch. Irgendwann meinte Tom dann das es eigentlich ein normaler Weg gewesen sei, desgwegen möchte ich an dieser Stelle dem Gewitter danken, das diesen Weg so schön gestylt hat

Auf dem Rückweg dann kam die Stelle, an der die Alternativ Route abging. Tom hat sich meiner erbarmt (Danke Tom!), und mich noch über die andere Route geführt, während die anderen direkt runter sind. Auf der direkten Version drohte aber ein längeres Steilsück Asphalt und mein Verhältnis zu Asphalt in Verbindung mit dem MTB ist "etwas gespannt"
So machten wir uns noch an den Anstieg, der nochmal einige Schweißperlen die Stirn runterlaufen lies. Aber das hat sich nochmal gelohnt, da der untere Teil der Abfahrt ein recht holpriger Hohlweg war, dessen "Wände" aus wurzelfreiem griffigem Lehm bestand. Ich bin noch nie so wunderschöne Naturanlieger gefahren man konnte sich einfach von einer Wand in die nächste spülen lassen.

So, mein Bewegungspensum wird sich heute wohl auf das notwendigste beschränken. Der Montag sollte auch frei sein, damit man sich vom Wochenende erhohlen kann

Gruß und einen schönen Wochenbeginn, Nils


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2003)

So, jetzt muß ich auch mal mein Fazit ziehen:

Nachdem die anderen Drei schon die Tour beschrieben haben, kann ich mir die Details ersparen, auch bei mir war der erste Gedanke an der ersten Rampe, DAS WIRD EIN LANGER TAG, wie kann man sich nur auf sowas einlassen!

Aber der Weg wurde immer besser und interessanter, auch die Natur drumherum war einfach nur noch geil!!

Am Rückweg diese Schotterauffahrt hat mir dann aber wirklich noch die letzte Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen, als Nils und Tom zur Alternative abgebogen sind, war ich einfach nur noch platt!

Aber nach ein paar Meter ebenen rollens wurde das schnell wieder besser!!

Auf jeden Fall schreit das ganze dringend nach einer Wiederholung!! Es war einfach traumhaft und alles hat gepaßt, einschließlich dem Wetter! 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder von Tom!!!!


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

G E I L ! ! ! 

astreiner Trail, ich hatte am ersten Berg wirklich tierischen Hunger und mein Motor lief im Leerlauf, faszinierende Seedurchquerungen, die Protective-Hose wandert auf den Müll, super schöner und technischer Aufstieg, eine geile Abfahrt, Cannondale-Fahrer verarscht, einen super Platz fürs nächste Tossing gefunden, ziemlich viel Titan in der Ecke unterwegs, NIls stürzen sehen - alles OK, zum Schuss keinen Bock auf 22% gehabt, trotzdem noch eine schöne Abfahrt genossen und der Fuchs zwischen Rahmen und Vorderrad funktioniert traumhaft....

      

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

anmerken möchte ich noch das mir auf der tour jetzt schon das zweite paar radschuhe in diesem jahr hops gegangen ist. 
naja 5 jahre haben die jetzt gehalten.mal sehen was ich mir nun zulegen werde.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2003)

@beelze: Ich hoffe du konntest gestern noch schlafen, obwohl dein guter Schuh kaputt ist!!

 oder hattest Albträume von Schuhen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

da war nix mit albträumen. wie gesagt 5 jahre hat er gehalten da is gut mit.
war ja nur etwas ärgerlich beim laufen gestern.das war halt störend.

gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

Hey Reintaler,
die Bilder sind schon online:
Reintal 2003 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juni 2003)

Super Sache die Bilder, stark, auch ein netter Bericht dazu!!

@all mountain: Könntest du mir bitte mal das Bild meines Bikes zumailen in nächsten Tagen, wäre super!!


----------



## nils (17. Juni 2003)

Schöne Bilder! Danke Tom, daß du immer die Kamera dabei hast, und die Bilder immer recht flott auf deine Seite stellst!

Mein Rad ist jetzt auch wieder schön sauber und das Kettenblatt, welches sich nach dem Aufsetzter durch nerviges Schleifen bermerkbar machte, ist auch wieder zentriert nur der Höhenschlag ist noch drin. Weiches Mistding...
Und dann sind mir ja da noch Risse im Lack an der Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen, dabei fahr ich doch so vorsichtig 

Gruß, Nils


----------

